# Best SD method w/921 and HD display?



## Sharper (Jan 3, 2005)

I get scalar artifacts on SD channels and I'd like to see if we can improve our SD picture quality as a group. Scalar problems are especially noticeable on wide field sports events. I'm almost embarrassed to have anyone over to watch an SD game from my 921, while HD performance is incredible.

I wouldn't mind if it was just a softer picture, that's to be expected with SD vs HD, but with all the jaggies and box effects, it's pretty obviously scalar artifacts messing things up.

I'm currently connecting my 921 via DVI to an Optoma H77 projector. I've tried the various output (1080i, 720p, 480p) and aspect ratio (16:9, 4:3 #1, 4:3 #2) options within the 921 in combination with the output modes of the H77 (Native, 16:9) and none of them seem that much better than the others.

I'm thinking of trying to just bypass the internal scalar in the 921 altogether by using one of the analog outputs that you can send 480i via and then using the H77's internal scalar (or turning it off also) instead. However, before I go buy a few sets of long cables to see which one gets the best results, if any, I thought I'd see if I could get some community feedback from people who ARE happy with their 921 SD performance.

So, if you think your 921 SD picture is at least comparable with the SD performance of your other E* boxes, how are you hooked up to your display and what options are you using?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Mistakes on poll s-video and composite are not progressive. Example *s-video 480p and RCA 480p* do not exist. Also *Y,Pr,Pb (480i)* should be labeled as *Y,Cr,Cb* for those you have interlace only component inputs. 
DVI supplies digital data and is considered progressive therefore no *DVI 480i.* 
Didn't include *RF (coax)* as an option. Some may send a coax to a second TV in another room.


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

On my Fujitsu plasma, DVI 480p 9x16 allows me to use the monitor's partial stretch mode which fills the screen but still looks natural in the middle. I get less overscan with DVI than s-video and a slightly clearer picture. Unfortunately, the 921 requires about 9 key presses to switch from 1080i to 480p and the macro I set up on my remote gets it wrong about half the time.


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

WildBill said:


> Unfortunately, the 921 requires about 9 key presses to switch from 1080i to 480p and the macro I set up on my remote gets it wrong about half the time.


Add a small delay (say 0.1 to 0.2) second between each command then it should work 100% of the time.
Stuart


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't see an option for analog RGB 480i (RGB is available on the DVI port). I use it not because it gives a better picture but because I ran out of component inputs on my TV (which does not have a DVI input)
Stuart


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

> Add a small delay (say 0.1 to 0.2) second between each command then it should work 100% of the time.
> Stuart


Thanks for the tip. I'll try that.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

DVI (480i) not a valid option. When I tried to configure 480i on my 921 I lost output on DVI and the HD light went off and the SD light went on. I'm assuming the same would be true for the component outputs seeing that the lights changed.

Also s-video and composite are not progressive. Example *s-video 480p * and *RCA 480p* do not exist. Also *Y,Pr,Pb (480i)* should be labeled as *Y,Cr,Cb (480i)* {however couldn't get that mode to work on 921} for those you have interlace only component inputs.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

jergenf said:


> Also *Y,Pr,Pb (480i)* should be labeled as *Y,Cr,Cb (480i)* {however couldn't get that mode to work on 921} for those you have interlace only component inputs.


I think you misunderstand what those terms mean. They both represent component video, but Y/Pb/Pr is in the analog domain and Y/Cb/Cr is in the digital domain. It has nothing to do with whether the signal is interlaced or progressive.

///[email protected]


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Dithermaster said:


> I think you misunderstand what those terms mean. They both represent component video, but Y/Pb/Pr is in the analog domain and Y/Cb/Cr is in the digital domain. It has nothing to do with whether the signal is interlaced or progressive.
> 
> ///[email protected]


Y,Cr,Cb is also analog it was the first component TV input they came out with but was still limited to 480i just as S-video was. It offered better standard definition and 24 bit color which S-video fell short. This format was rather short lived and was quickly replaced by the progressive format which not only allowed 480p for DVDs but also the HD formats.


----------

